# Ipad2



## firstimac (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour, je ne voudrais pas faire de doublons, toujours est-il que mon Ipad 2 est assez instable, de temps en temps il s'éteind la pomme au milieux puis plus rien, alors bien sur je connais la reinitialisation c'est à dire appuis sur home et arret sur le coté en meme temps et ça repart mais parfois l'écran reste noir alors reinitialisation via le mac. Mais me question est celle-ci l'Ipad va me servir pour le transfert de photos lors de voyages, et là je n'aurais pas mon Imac, je fais quoi?


----------



## Lefenmac (16 Février 2012)

Avec un titre plus précis tu aurais peut-être plus de chances de réponses car Ipad2 sur le forum Ipad....


----------



## firstimac (17 Février 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonsoir. Si je me souviens bien, la réponse d'etidej te disait que ce n'est pas courant et qu'il vaudrait mieux faire un retour sav. Son message a dû être supprimé parce qu'il envoie toujours un lien dans le corps de son message. Mais je ne saurais pas mieux te dire que lui. Ton iPad 2 est forcément toujours sous garantie, profites-en, bientôt peut-être il ne le sera plus sans un Apple Care, si tu l'as acheté dès sa sortie.
> 
> Juste une question : cet iPad 2, tu ne l'exposes pas à des environnements humides ? Parce que je crois que ça pourrait le faire buguer. Mais je dis ça juste comme ça, parce que ça me passe par la tête, mon iphone a bien bugué pendant une journée à cause de ça, récemment.



Bonjour Ibaby, non, l'Ipad ne sort pas de la maison, il n'est pas à l'humidité ceci dit, il ne décroche pas en permanence, mais de temps en temps seulement, mais c'est assez enervant. J'ai acheté l'Ipad à la fnac et je l'avais fait controlé des le debut, ils n'avait rien trouvé d'anormal, ça ne me gene pas trop tant que je suis à la maison mais comme je l'expliquais, si ça m'arrive e voyage, c'est beaucoup plus gènant!:hein:


----------

